
Neugram, Go scripting - stablemap
https://neugram.io/
======
stablemap
I wanted to give a deeper link, to David Crawshaw’s first blog post about his
project, but the main page has a better title.

[https://neugram.io/blog/neugram-briefly](https://neugram.io/blog/neugram-
briefly)

